# Tumbler help



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

Anyone here use a tumbler for jewelry?

I bought a little cheap-o tumbler at Harbor Freight today, but I know nothing about the shot that I will need to use in it. I want to use the tumbler to harden and polish my sterling and copper work. Can I use the same shot for everything? What do I need???? Please help!


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I've never done it myself but I found this:
http://www.mamasminerals.com/page/MM/PROD/EQL-SSSJM


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

Thanks!


----------



## Simpler Times (Nov 4, 2002)

I questioned the same thing about tumbling with shot. I just bought regular steel shot from Wal Mart for my copper jewelry. Although the shot soon had a light film of rust set in, I just rinsed it and the jewelry off well each time and it seems to work find. Not sure what it will do with silver but I couldn't justify paying that kind of price for the recommended shot for my copper stuff.


----------



## CraftyDiva (Aug 26, 2003)

Sunshine dish detergent is suppose to prevent steel shot from rusting.
You might find some useful info here..................
http://forums.about.com/n/pfx/forum.aspx?nav=printDiscussion&webtag=ab-jewelrymkg&tid=35610


----------

